# Liquid Laundry detergent



## candicec003 (Mar 31, 2017)

Is there much of a difference between liquid laundry soap and liquid soap? I guess they would be the same thing but, maybe a little different because one is for soap and one is for clothes.


----------



## lsg (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes, there is a difference.  IMO, most liquid laundry soap recipe ingredients include grated bar soap, borax, washing soda and water.


----------



## toxikon (Mar 31, 2017)

Liquid laundry soap would usually have a zero or even negative superfat because you don't want oils left on your clothing. Hand soap on the other hand, usually does have a small superfat so the oils from our skin are not completely stripped off.


----------



## Susie (Apr 2, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Liquid laundry soap would usually have a zero or even negative superfat because you don't want oils left on your clothing. Hand soap on the other hand, usually does have a small superfat so the oils from our skin are not completely stripped off.



^^This!


----------

